# Check out this table.



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool looking wood...

.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that sweet


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow is that sweet


I will say that is different. Kind of grows on a person.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. Wonder how long it took to find the wood.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

No doubt very different but I can't get over the chain link over the windows..........maybe it drove them crazy. On another note they are in what looks like a multiple story building so how in the world do you get that up there? Most natural edge slab tables I've seen are a single piece. Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess they roughed that out with a four foot chainsaw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TenGees said:


> I guess they roughed that out with a four foot chainsaw.


somebody felled the tree and saw a rotted out core..
somebody else saw a table...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> somebody felled the tree and saw a rotted out core..
> somebody else saw a table...


Good observation Stick
I like Steve wonder how they got it up there.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> I like Steve wonder how they got it up there.


a lot of grunting???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The general color and the pocket rots in it and the type of heart rot remind me of western red cedar. As a logger and faller I cut 1000s of these. As a log scaler I scaled a few thousand.The gray overcast skies and the mountain in the background remind me of the pacific northwest where cedar grows.

Steve I wonder if the chain link is to prevent bird strikes against the windows?


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Talk about a perfect waterfall edge! Beautiful. Thanks Stick.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

As a woodworker, COOL!

As a snarky old guy, lots of off color jokes around that one. Too bad they didn't get a double burl for the waterfall...

Location, I'd bet BC, Canada based on the buildings. Nothing like that in the PNW USA.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

sreilly said:


> No doubt very different but I can't get over the chain link over the windows..........maybe it drove them crazy. On another note they are in what looks like a multiple story building so how in the world do you get that up there? Most natural edge slab tables I've seen are a single piece. Curious minds want to know.


Maybe the chain link is a roll-up curtain type thingy. Sorta hard to discern.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The general color and the pocket rots in it and the type of heart rot remind me of western red cedar. As a logger and faller I cut 1000s of these. As a log scaler I scaled a few thousand.The gray overcast skies and the mountain in the background remind me of the pacific northwest where cedar grows.
> 
> Steve I wonder if the chain link is to prevent bird strikes against the windows?


When I blow up the picture, it looks like palm trees in the park below. Must be a tropical wood. I agree it does look like cedar that the termites got into.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe Herb, the picture is just too grainy to be sure if it's that or the way someone pruned them. If Phil is right that's what I thought when I saw it. The hill in the background reminds of the one by Chilliwack, BC just don't remember any apartment buildings in Chilliwack that look like that. Maybe closer to Vancouver in Abbotsford. Dan is much closer than I am. If it's down there he might recognize it. Anyway it's very creative and I'll bet it's worth a fair bit too.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cut shorter that would make a Helluva nice desk. I had a large oak go down years ago, in a hurricane. Rotted center, and not as big around, but put a riser on each end and would have made a nice table, or better yet a desk.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

I'd say they brought it up in a freight lift or man-handled it up a stairwell.
It's not too long, only a 6-seater. My desk here at home is 1800mm long and could seat 6 about nearly the same as that table looks to, so I'd imagine it's not a lot more than 2m long.

Perhaps the fencing on the window is to stop people jumping out?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Cut shorter that would make a Helluva nice desk. I had a large oak go down years ago, in a hurricane. Rotted center, and not as big around, but put a riser on each end and would have made a nice table, or better yet a desk.


Sacrilege comes to mind


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Something to go along w/ the table*

this looks easily doable...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> *Cut shorter* that would make a Helluva nice desk. I had a large oak go down years ago, in a hurricane. Rotted center, and not as big around, but put a riser on each end and would have made a nice table, or better yet a desk.


you...
leave the room...
leave it as ...
it's just the right size for a desk...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> this looks easily doable...
> 
> .


Do you think this would do it? https://www.rockler.com/steam-bending-kit-w-free-bentwood-carryall-plan-download :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Barry747 said:


> Do you think this would do it? https://www.rockler.com/steam-bending-kit-w-free-bentwood-carryall-plan-download :grin:


w/ a fuzz more horsepower...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’ll ever look at a downed tree the same way again....


----------

